# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Krerët fetarë në Lëvizjen Kombëtare në Vilajetin e Kosovës (1878-1912)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Botime të reja: MR. NURIDIN AHMETI

KRERËT FETARË NË LËVIZJEN KOMBËTARE NË VILAJETIN E KOSOVËS (1878-1912




                    INSTITUTI ALBANOLOGJIK

                     Redaktor:
                     Prof.dr. Gazmend Rizaj
                     Ligjërues në Degën e Historisë
                     në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Prishtinës

                     Recensues:
                     Akademik Feti Mehdiu
                     Ligjërues në Degën e Orientalistikës
                     në Fakultetin Filologjik të Uuniversitetit të Prishtinës

                     Prof. dr. Xheladin Shala
                     Këshilltar shkencor
                     në Degën e Historisë të Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës

                     Lektura:
                     Prof. dr. Hysen Matoshi

                    Redaktura teknike:
                    Prof.dr. Lulëzim Lajçi

                    Kopertina:
                    Prof.dr. Lulëzim Lajçi



    Këto ditë doli në dritë libri me titull: 
KRERËT FETARË NË LËVIZJEN KOMBËTARE NË VILAJETIN E KOSOVËS (1878-1912)
me autor Mr. Nuridin Ahmeti. 
   Ky libër, mund të themi, se për herë të parë në historiografinë tonë në mënyrë përmbledhëse dhe faktografike paraqet kontributi i ulemave në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në Vilajetin e Kosovës, nga vitit 1878 e deri në vitin 1912.
Ndonëse kontributi i ulemave tanë nuk ishte vetëm në aspektin shpirtëror, ata krahas anës shpirtërore kontribut të çmueshëm dhanë edhe në aspektin kombëtar. Por, fatkeqësisht historiografia jonë këto personalitete i ka trajtuar me përbuzje apo nuk i ka përmendur fare. Duke u munduar që ta plotësojë sadopak këtë zbrazëti, studiuesi i ri, Nuridin Ahmeti, i ka ofruar lexuesve monografinë Krerët fetarë në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në Vilajetin e Kosovës.
Libri ka këtë përmbajtje:
Pas hyrjes, fillon Kapitulli i parë, ku shkruhet për Rrethanat politike-shoqërore në Vilajetin e Kosovës (1878-1912) faqe: 13-32.
Në Kapitullin e Dytë shkruhet për Ulematë  në Vilajetin e Kosovës, faqe: 35-81
Në Kapitullin e Tretë është përmbledhur Kontributi i ulemave në Vilajetin e Kosovës gjatë viteve 1908-1912.
Për librin KRERËT FETARË NË LËVIZJEN KOMBËTARE NË VILAJETIN E KOSOVËS (1878-1912) të autorit Mr. Nuridin Ahmeti kanë thënë:
   "Nuridin Ahmeti e ka përmbyllur me sukses një projekt të rëndësishëm për historinë e Kosovës, për periudhën 1878-1912, sidomos për historinë e kulturës islame dhe pjesëmarrjen e ulemave në këto rrjedha të historisë së Vilajetit të Kosovës.
    Ky dorëshkrim paraqet një studim me interes për shkencën dhe sa më parë që të jetë e mundur, do ta kisha rekomanduar, që të bëhet pronë e opinionit të gjerë shkencor, që nënkupton botimin e veçantë".
 -Akad. Feti Mehdiu, ligjërues në Degën e Orientalistikës në Fakultetin Filologjik të Universitetit të Prishtinës.
"Vepër e cila e pajis lexuesin me një këndvështrim tjetër çfarë jemi mësuar zakonisht të lexojmë mbi krerët fetarë të Kosovës. Në këtë studim, autori, nëpërmjet burimeve relevante, paraqet me kujdes kontributin e krerëve fetarë të Kosovës edhe në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Për shkak të vëllimit të madh të materialit, ky studim do të botohet në dy pjesë. Aktualisht po botohet vëllimi i parë, ku flitet mbi kontributin e krerëve shqiptarë myslimanë, ndërkaq në të dytin, do të spikatet kontributi i krerëve shqiptarë katolikë. Si i tillë, ky studim shkencor do të jetë një kontribut i vlefshëm për historiografinë shqiptare të Kohës së Re, i cili në të ardhmen mund të shërbejë edhe si referencë për gjithë ata që mendojnë ti qasen problemeve të ngjashme."
Prof. dr. Gazmend Rizaj, ligjërues në Degën e Historisë në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Prishtinës.
"Duhet theksuar se kombi shqiptar është i pasur me figura të shumta historike qoftë ato kombëtare, qoftë fetare. Kështu që, ata kaherë e kanë merituar studimin dhe nderimin, për çka autori i ri mr. Nuridin Ahmeti me monografinë Krerët fetarë në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në Vilajetin e Kosovës 1878- 1912 ia ka arritur qëllimit që ti vërë në pah disa nga krerët e njohur me tituj fetarë, por me bagazh të pasur kombëtar, duke i trajtuar realisht me qëllim ti bëjë shërbim të mirë historisë sonë kombëtare. Pra, ata krerë nuk ishin vetëm në shërbime fetare, por gjithashtu i dhanë kontribut të çmueshëm edhe çështjes sonë kombëtare, duke shërbyer si burim frymëzimi për brezat e ardhshëm".
Prof. Dr. Xheladin Shala, këshilltar shkencor në Degën e Historisë të Institutit
 Albanologjik të Prishtinës
Librin e ka 301 faqe, është botuar nga Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtinës, Prishtinë, 2011.
Kush është Mr. Nuridin Ahmeti?

Nuridin Ahmeti u lind në katundin Xërxë, Komuna e Sharrit, përmbi Prizren.
Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje, shkollën e mesme në Prizren, kurse studimet në Fakultetin Filozofik, Dega e Historisë, në Universitetin e Prishtinës, më 2004.
Në prill të vitit 2005 është pranuar asistent në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës-Dega e Historisë. Pasi mori gradën master i shkencave historike, në të njëjtin fakultet dhe degë, duke mbrojtur temën Kontributi i klerit mysliman në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në Vilajetin e Kosovës (1878-1912), Nuridin Ahmeti në vitin 2009 u zgjodh hulumtues i pavarur në Degën e Historisë në Institutin Albanologjik, ndërsa në vitin 2010 i ka regjistruar studimet e doktoraturës në Qendrën e Studimeve Albanologjike në Tiranë.
Deri më sot, Mr.Nuridin Ahmeti ka botuar punime të ndryshme në revistat shkencore historike, si:Gjurmime Albanologjike(Seria e shkencave historike), të Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës, në revistën  Studime të Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës, në revistën Kosova të Institutit të Historisë në Prishtinë, në Vjetari të Arkivit  Shtetëror të Kosovës, në Univers të Institutit  Shqiptar të Mendimit dhe Qytetërimit Islam në Tiranë, në revistën Dituria Islame të Kryesisë së Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, Prishtinë, etj.
Mr. Nuredin Ahmeti ka marrë pjesë me kumtesa në tribuna, sesione shkencore të organizuara në Kosovë dhe jashtë vendit 
Autorit, mr.Nuridin Ahmeti, i uroj suksese të vazhdueshme në veprimtarinë e tij të çmueshme

Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------


## Prometeu2

Ke harruar nje figure te rendesishme si Haxhi Zeken. Mirepo, gjithe kjo mori figurash sigurisht se nuk mjaftojne te shlyejne "kontributin" e madh qe kleriket tjere dhane per pastrimin e Kosoves dhe Maqedonise nga elementi shqiptar dhe largimin e tyre per Turqi. Jane te shumta rastet kur keta klerike, te paguar ose jo nga pushtetet sllave qe nga koha e mbreterise SKS ndihmuan keto pushtete qe te bindnin shqiptaret qe te zbatojne memorandumet si ai i Vasa Cubriloviqit per spastrim nga elementi "arbanas"! 

Pra, pjesemarrja ne levizjet kombetare e figurave si Ymer Prizreni, Haxhi Zeka apo edhe Mulla Idrizi (edhepse ky me vone, gjate L2B) vetem sa jane pika uji  ne oqeanin e llumit te klerikeve ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni.

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

> Ke harruar nje figure te rendesishme si Haxhi Zeken. Mirepo, gjithe kjo mori figurash sigurisht se nuk mjaftojne te shlyejne "kontributin" e madh qe kleriket tjere dhane per pastrimin e Kosoves dhe Maqedonise nga elementi shqiptar dhe largimin e tyre per Turqi. Jane te shumta rastet kur keta klerike, te paguar ose jo nga pushtetet sllave qe nga koha e mbreterise SKS ndihmuan keto pushtete qe te bindnin shqiptaret qe te zbatojne memorandumet si ai i Vasa Cubriloviqit per spastrim nga elementi "arbanas"! 
> 
> Pra, pjesemarrja ne levizjet kombetare e figurave si Ymer Prizreni, Haxhi Zeka apo edhe Mulla Idrizi (edhepse ky me vone, gjate L2B) vetem sa jane pika uji  ne oqeanin e llumit te klerikeve ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni.


Përshëndetje, Prometeu 2, 

Jo, nuk është harruar figura e rëndësishme historike si Haxhi Zeka. Haxhi Zeka në këtë libër përmendet mbi 20 herë...! Pra, Haxhi Zeka nuk është harruar, kurse ju, para se të shkruani rreth librit, së pari duhet lexuar, sepse kështu delë i "turpëruar..." 

Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------

